# Window wraps



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2 Story addition . These morons want me to wrap THESE windows. To match
windows In the existing end.  The H/o asked If that would be a problem ,,,, I say ,, no,,no No problem at all..inch:inch:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

does the other side have rock inside ??? kerf maybe or are they just clueless:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Other side was rocked beaded,, and cracked. With the ugliest stipple I've seen In a while,, they want the same stipple in the add. [ that's easy] 8'' round brush.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

go for it, but I would recommend that you tell the home owner to put a wood base, marble or something on the base/ledge of the window. I'm no expert on your weather. but condensation will run down the windows, and wreck any tape method at the bottom. and it just takes them once to leave a window open in a rain storm. and it's bye-bye what ever type of bead your going to use. just a thought and life experience I suffered through before


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

All the windows get a wood seal 2buck.. no bead.. I'm going to pre fill then flat tape around the windows ,,unless you guys talk me out of it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> . I'm going to pre fill then flat tape around the windows


 Flat tape ? No trim ?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm confused, explain better, talk more canuck like, with lots of eh's

The wood is flush to the windows right now so,,,,,,when you drywall ??????????????


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

When we say wrap a window around here we mean drywall return with bead. What does it mean there ?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> When we say wrap a window around here we mean drywall return with bead. What does it mean there ?


Same here.just wrapped 15 windows with bullnose,builder had sills installed 1st,glad they let me rock the windows,hate it when they do and dont realize you cant make the rock square[ends tight together] ,window wrap piece needs to come to the back of the wall sheet eh!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

5/8 L metal or C or U metal installed on rock before install of rock. If using 1/2" then 1/2 Lmetal or U or C hope that helps


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Same here.just wrapped 15 windows with bullnose,builder had sills installed 1st,glad they let me rock the windows,hate it when they do and dont realize you cant make the rock square[ends tight together] ,window wrap piece needs to come to the back of the wall sheet eh!!!


Window SILLS, that's the word I was Looking for in post #4, I forget what they called that..................eh'

Guess you would half to use half bead, but a vinyl type would be safer IMO, there's that tear away stuff. then caulk to the vinyl bead. Water is a worry with windows so........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> When we say wrap a window around here we mean drywall return with bead. What does it mean there ?


same here,,, but these windows are finished windows ..meant for trim,, not drywall bead. after the rocks hung ,the bead would be applied to wood ,and rock,,, rock on the wall,, finished wood on inside of window eh , scratch,,,
point,,, ugh,,,eh,, no really ,, I cant rock the inside of window,, :blink:

know what I'm saying?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

this will work, think it comes in 1/2" and 5/8" too


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> same here,,, but these windows are finished windows ..meant for trim,, not drywall bead. after the rocks hung ,the bead would be applied to wood ,and rock,,, rock on the wall,, finished wood on inside of window eh , scratch,,,
> point,,, ugh,,,eh,, no really ,, I cant rock the inside of window,, :blink:
> 
> know what I'm saying?


Ok, obviously understood !  Still confused though. What about the pre-fill and flat taping part in your previous post ? Why, if you have trim ? Will the board be flush with the window or is it recessed up to the window ? On your 3rd pic it looks like one window is flush and the other is recessed.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> same here,,, but these windows are finished windows ..meant for trim,, not drywall bead. after the rocks hung ,the bead would be applied to wood ,and rock,,, rock on the wall,, finished wood on inside of window eh , scratch,,,
> point,,, ugh,,,eh,, no really ,, I cant rock the inside of window,, :blink:
> 
> know what I'm saying?


We do,, I,m thinking your best bet is Jbead not Jchannel but bead ,big diff,keep the rock about halfway onto the window extension jamb and put Jbead on rock edges and finish:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Ok, obviously understood !  Still confused though. What about the pre-fill and flat taping part in your previous post ? Why, if you have trim ? Will the board be flush with the window or is it recessed up to the window ? On your 3rd pic it looks like one window is flush and the other is recessed.


no trim on top or sides. A sill on bottom.. the windows are a 1/2 out . The rock will be flush.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm with you now ! I like that tear away that 2buck posted. Works nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the existing windows they want those to match??

I hate cheap people,I really do.Put some freakin trim on those windows.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure he means they want him to wrap a corner bead onto the wood so it looks just like a normal return. if it's what i'm thinking there will be no use for a jbead or tear away. am i correct in assuming they want you to tie the wood jamb in with your drywall so the jamb just looks like drywall?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

j -bead or some type of half bead is all you can do, flat taping it will not work. In cold,cold Canada, they won't use J-bead no more, or if they do, your not allowed to coat over it. it cracks, But that's our weather here

SO j-mold,paper half bead, or tear-away, I would keep away from metal bead b/c of moisture etc IMO


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Do you have a picture of the existing windows they want those to match??
> 
> I hate cheap people,I really do.Put some freakin trim on those windows.


The existing windows are your run of the mill wrap.. 2x4 around window ,,wrapped ,and beaded.. hard to tell by pic. do a close up.

thought you were gonna say mesh It FTD:lol:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i'm pretty sure he means they want him to wrap a corner bead onto the wood so it looks just like a normal return. if it's what i'm thinking there will be no use for a jbead or tear away. am i correct in assuming they want you to tie the wood jamb in with your drywall so the jamb just looks like drywall?


So, if I understand correctly, you will be creating a joint with the window and the drywall thus taping it together as one ?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that is my guess. nothing else makes sense to me with the details given. it would work well with a snug taped on bead. i'm sure it wouldn't crack before the check clears.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> j -bead or some type of half bead is all you can do, flat taping it will not work. In cold,cold Canada, they won't use J-bead no more, or if they do, your not allowed to coat over it. it cracks, But that's our weather here
> 
> SO j-mold,paper half bead, or tear-away, I would keep away from metal bead b/c of moisture etc IMO


 I DO NOT WANT TO FIGHT NO-COAT on this job... to much time,and trouble.. Your right about the metal,,, never holds up around windows.
Not even here. money Is not problem on this one ,, but they are In a rush.

16 windows:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i'm pretty sure he means they want him to wrap a corner bead onto the wood so it looks just like a normal return. if it's what i'm thinking there will be no use for a jbead or tear away. am i correct in assuming they want you to tie the wood jamb in with your drywall so the jamb just looks like drywall?


yes you can, yes there may be a 1/16 to a 1/8 reveal (that you caulk) but it's all you can do. There is slight movement involved with the windows. Think vinyl siding. Those look like vinyl windows so..... there will be swelling, shrinking and so forth from sun, hot to cold, MOVEMENT, plus don't forget curtains. It's just a home owner being cheap as FTD said


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> So, if I understand correctly, you will be creating a joint with the window and the drywall thus taping it together as one ?


YES!!! That's my easy way out big guy...I've done the same before on bay windows . It worked fine,, with no call backs,,, so I guess It worked:blink:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you answered my question as i was posting it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ok, that pic answers it, they just don't want to trim. At least with those windows you had a 3 to 4 inch reveal to work with. Just cheap out with paper half bead. Or buy some B1W paper 90 bead and tear (or fold) the paper off the skinny side. a bit time consuming, but it would be the cheaper route


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not the General guys ,,so thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> YES!!! That's my easy way out big guy...I've done the same before on bay windows . It worked fine,, with no call backs,,, so I guess It worked:blink:


Woohoo ! Just trying to paint a picture in my head moore. No problem with your technique from me. Like I said the windows in the pic don't look very flush with the lumber so it confused me. If that's the finish they want give them what they want as fast as they want.:thumbsup:
These kind of customers couldn't be bothered to call back anyway.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

But I did take the Generals advice ... Walked through this one with a fine toothed comb.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

was understanding all this until i came across the last pic.... whats going on there ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> was understanding all this until i came across the last pic.... whats going on there ?


last ceiling joist to the right of engineered beam was 1/4 '' down . I leveled 
out with hot mud .. went from 1/4 to nothing on other end.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> last ceiling joist to the right of engineered beam was 1/4 '' down . I leveled
> out with hot mud .. went from 1/4 to nothing on other end.


There's a little invention they made, that's called ..........wood:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> There's a little invention they made, that's called ..........wood:whistling2:


1/4 to nothing ..shims would have made it wavy . my guess,,,:tt2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i get it. you just tacked those on as a screed. i couldn't tell what was going on at first.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Moore
Have you thought about using ezy reveal?
http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezy-reveal.html

I have used them a few times to do what you are after and have found them great.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Gday Moore
> Have you thought about using ezy reveal?
> http://www.ezyjamb.com.au/ezy-reveal.html
> 
> I have used them a few times to do what you are after and have found them great.


Cool product, odd that they say they make it in steal, have you seen any in vinyl ??????


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cool product, odd that they say they make it in steal, have you seen any in vinyl ??????


Never seen them in vinyl. Studco specialise in steel so I doubt it. I dont think that vinyl would work as the flat section would probably bow to much. The steel is very stiff as it is a heavier gauge than normal metal bead. They sit very flat and straight.:thumbup:
They also have ezy caps they work realy well for wall openings.:thumbsup:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> money Is not problem on this one ,, but they are In a rush.
> 
> :yes:


If they are in a rush & money is not a problem>>>>>>Tell them wood trim is faster & the proper way to go.Especially with the windows that have been installed.:yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> 2 Story addition . These morons want me to wrap THESE windows. To match
> windows In the existing end.  The H/o asked If that would be a problem ,,,, I say ,, no,,no No problem at all..inch:inch:


Those cant be wraped correcty...they have 
Factory instilled jamb extensionsthat stick out the thickness of the rock..they should of had got windows with no jamb extensions so they could of been wraped right..owell what ya gonna do


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Those cant be wraped correcty...they have
> Factory instilled jamb extensionsthat stick out the thickness of the rock..they should of had got windows with no jamb extensions so they could of been wraped right..owell what ya gonna do


You are absolutely correct smisner. On both counts...


----------

